# Midwest USA made custom woven tags?



## D2323 (Jul 23, 2009)

Hi,

I am new to the site. Does anyone use a company that makes custom woven tags in the USA? We are specifically looking for a company that manufactures tags in the Midwest. Your help is greatly appreciated!

C


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

CruzLabel is in the west, but not the midwest.


----------



## mkmicro (Dec 13, 2008)

Rodney,

Do you know if the company actually makes the product in the States? I have been searching and find that some companies outsource overseas, though the label company is in the States.

Mark


----------



## hiGH (Jan 25, 2007)

If I recall correctly, cruzlabel labels are made in china.


----------



## D2323 (Jul 23, 2009)

hiGH said:


> If I recall correctly, cruzlabel labels are made in china.


Yea I checked out CruzLabel and they make their tags in Asia. Good company but we are looking for a US source. I have found that many of the companys are "based" in the US but produce their tags in Asia.


----------



## hiGH (Jan 25, 2007)

D2323 said:


> Yea I checked out CruzLabel and they make their tags in Asia. Good company but we are looking for a US source. I have found that many of the companys are "based" in the US but produce their tags in Asia.


Thats what I thought. I'll let you know if i find anything.


----------

